# Braided Line or my Quantum Cabo 80



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

Im going to put 300 yds of 65lb power pro on my reel. I dont think ill need any more capacity than that. Is there a good reason to back that with mono?


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, i have 50 lb PP on my Cabo, you will need backing to keep from line spin when you have a big hook-up



BTW.... Great choice on the reel, love mine.


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

The reason they say to back power pro with mono is the power pro is a slick line and will not hold on to the spool very well. If you back it with mono and tie it together the mono will keep it from slipping on the spool.


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

thanks for the replys


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just remember friends don't let friends use Power Pro.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather or not the Power Pro will spin on the spool:banghead... you will get rebuttals to that, so I won't touch that subject. The reason I back mine with mono is so the spool is full and as such will cast better.


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

Ive always just used mono but this is my jigging set up. I lack knowledge on braided line. Whats wrong with power pro. If its no good what would be a better braided line. Thanks tuna man for the info on casting, i was wondering about the casting aspect of my reel being less than 1/2 full. Now if I can just tie the mono to the braided line properly!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had PP break for no reason at all about at least a dozen times. I now use Tuf-Line XP or Jerry Brown solid braid.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i like power pro its nice and workd but the spider wire braid is ALOT smoother and is thinner than power pro, thats what im putting on all my reels now


----------

